# Solo Piraya Rate of Growth



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Those videos of Frankenstein have me dreaming about my medium sized solo piraya. Right now he is 13 inches and in a 75 gallon with lots of filtration (9 times turnover) but I will upgrade him to a 125 early spring.

I was wondering what type of growth I can get out of him long term with providing optimal conditions? I mean like 5 plus years down the road. I'm hearing 1 inch per year from a few guys. So in 5 years I will have him around 18 inches? That's mind blowing to me if its a true estimate.

So what do you guys think?

Thank You


----------



## transam97 (Mar 25, 2004)

not really, an inch a year is quite alot at that size. more realistic would be 1/4- 1/2 per year at best once they hit 10 inches growth slows way down, I would not expect him to get much bigger than 14"- 15" in captivity if that.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

transam97 said:


> not really, an inch a year is quite alot at that size. more realistic would be 1/4- 1/2 per year at best once they hit 10 inches growth slows way down, I would not expect him to get much bigger than 14"- 15" in captivity if that.


I agree with this. You wont see noticable growth, except for before an after pics taken years later. Water quality and tank size will help though


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

I agree with both these guys^^^^


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I disagree with the max out of 15 inches in captivity. If you maintain the tank and your piraya's overall health than you could grow it out larger than a 15 incher. Be patient.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Ja said:


> I disagree with the max out of 15 inches in captivity. If you maintain the tank and your piraya's overall health than you could grow it out larger than a 15 incher. *Be patient.*


I agree that time is the key. Cant avoid it. Its going to take a while to grow. Good husbandry can just help. Current, water quality and tank size are the main factors. If you can get a healthy active fish in a large tank it will grow much faster then a lazy fish in a small tank though much faster still isnt fast.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

A tank of at least 24 inches in width and 6'+ in length would definately be an asset in maxing a piraya out and little to no tank mates.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

I think with time and the above mention one can grow a or some Piraya's well above 14ins, not many fish keepers keep these fish for the time is needed to get to 16-17-18ins jmo................ I will put this to the test I have a shoal of Piraya's from 5 to 7ins they are my fav so I won't be getting rid of these fish anytime soon if ever (unless







) so we will see......


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

A friend has had some from 4-5 ins for around 6 years now and the biggest is 15ins , the orange one in pic , he thinks its probably female , the next nearest in size is just under 14ins and they arent as bulky , so maybe the females bulk out 
tank is 27ins wide, 6ft long


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

locust said:


> A friend has had some from 4-5 ins for around 6 years now and the biggest is 15ins , the orange one in pic , he thinks its probably female , the next nearest in size is just under 14ins and they arent as bulky , so maybe the females bulk out
> tank is 27ins wide, 6ft long
> View attachment 189320


did he start out with that many I see four?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Ja said:


> A tank of at least 24 inches in width and 6'+ in length would definately be an asset in maxing a piraya out and little to no tank mates.


 Something like a 180 would be ideal for a solo piraya that you want to grow huge. Im sure it wouldnt oppose bigger though.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Referring to my friends fish he started out with about 15 i think , mixed caribe , reds and piraya . Some got sold off some eaten along the way. Summer before last 2 piraya that were at 12ins got killed and since then hes had to remove 2 other 13ins piraya on and off as they were harrasing the biggest one that would stress easily from the chasing . 
One of those 13inchers has been sold leaving a caribe thats probly 14ins a tern about 13ins the 15ins piraya and an 11ins piraya that wasnt of the original stock..and the tank looks overcrowded, its 6ft x30x27, that pic is a year and a half old. 
Personally i think one of each species will work out better long term or you need much more room.








Oldish vid:


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

locust said:


> Referring to my friends fish he started out with about 15 i think , mixed caribe , reds and piraya . Some got sold off some eaten along the way. Summer before last 2 piraya that were at 12ins got killed and since then hes had to remove 2 other 13ins piraya on and off as they were harrasing the biggest one that would stress easily from the chasing .
> One of those 13inchers has been sold leaving a caribe thats probly 14ins a tern about 13ins the 15ins piraya and an 11ins piraya that wasnt of the original stock..and the tank looks overcrowded, its 6ft x30x27, that pic is a year and a half old.
> Personally i think one of each species will work out better long term or you need much more room.
> View attachment 189330
> ...


thank you, man doesn't sound good for me in the long run, oh well its a great excuss to let the wife know I need a 500g









Oh and by the way tell your friend those are some beautifull fish


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Yeah, when you see even a 14ins+ piraya in the flesh its a bit of a shock at how much mass and muscle there is if you`re used to seeing 6-7ins fish. And if they fight or get chased they will quickly stress if they`re in a tank that doesnt allow them to keep properly fit . The smaller of the piraya were going dark and chasing the bigger one which likely wouldve ended up dead


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

locust said:


> Yeah, when you see even a 14ins+ piraya in the flesh its a bit of a shock at how much mass and muscle there is if you`re used to seeing 6-7ins fish. And if they fight or get chased they will quickly stress if they`re in a tank that doesnt allow them to keep properly fit . The smaller of the piraya were going dark and chasing the bigger one which likely wouldve ended up dead


Think he may have a pair???? Biggest Piraya I've seen was around 12ins (thats what made me want them) and it was huge to me, has your friend ever had a powerhead in with them?


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

He has two of those ehiem filters the size of small dustbins, cant think what models, no powerhead but probably needs one or two.
He does think theres a pair but its just supposition, the orange one being female comparing its growth rate to two other yellows that are smaller and slimer and go dark for periods and chase the orange . At the first sign of chasing tho "he" comes out.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

locust said:


> He has two of those ehiem filters the size of small dustbins, cant think what models, no powerhead but probably needs one or two.
> He does think theres a pair but its just supposition, the orange one being female comparing its growth rate to two other yellows that are smaller and slimer and go dark for periods and chase the orange . At the first sign of chasing tho "he" comes out.


I'm no expert but a powerhead may help, keep a good eye on them someone has got to breed these sooner or later and my feeling is it will be someone not really even trying to you know.........


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks all for the help! I was on the lookout for a big tank atleast 180- 200 gallon plus tonight but they all have overflows. I will see what I can get by the time summer rolls by.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

speakyourmind said:


> Thanks all for the help! I was on the lookout for a big tank atleast 180- 200 gallon plus tonight but they all have overflows. I will see what I can get by the time summer rolls by.


if you want good groth overflows are a benifit. A good sump is probably the best filter you could do.If you did a 210, smething liek a 5'x18" 100g sump would be a great sump for massive filtration as you can hold mass amounts of media


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I would rather just use some sort of Canister, like two fx5 maybe? That is like 5x turnover for a lightly stocked tank.

Anyone know how much a 180g new glass goes for, just the tank? And also how many people would it take to carry it empty?

I want to get the tank first in my home and then move from there.

Thanks all


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

It took 3 people to move my 125 (2 holding 1 guiding). I would say you will want 4 people to move it at least plus you to direct them.

I dont think 180g are cheap at all. I think i remember when i got my 125g they were like 800$ That may of been with overflows though. Im going to big als on monday so i can check then.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Thank you sean and everyone else.

I'll give you guys an update once I find a 180g.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

glasscages.com are pretty cheap but there are good and bad storys about these guys so do your homework on them


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

depends on where you are, if remember correctly that the cheapest brand new 180g in my area is $600 from petland discount.

if you are not moving it up or down the stairs then even two guys can move it (me and the seller's brother moved 180g from their back yard to the driveway and loaded to my truck), but it depends on how much you and your friends can lift.

moved it down to my basement with 3 guys, it was hard so on the safe side 4 people will be good, if you can get total of 6 people then it'll be an easy job


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

bigshawn said:


> glasscages.com are pretty cheap but there are good and bad storys about these guys so do your homework on them


My 125 is from glasscages and I couldnt be happier.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

jp80911 said:


> depends on where you are, if remember correctly that the cheapest brand new 180g in my area is $600 from petland discount.
> 
> if you are not moving it up or down the stairs then even two guys can move it (me and the seller's brother moved 180g from their back yard to the driveway and loaded to my truck), but it depends on how much you and your friends can lift.
> 
> moved it down to my basement with 3 guys, it was hard so on the safe side 4 people will be good, if you can get total of 6 people then it'll be an easy job


 Ya i agree that 2 strong guys could probably lift it, but i would get 4 people just in case. Even if they dont do anything its nice to have extra help available if needed. For my 125 is wasnt going down the actual stairs that was hard, it was tuning in and out of them that was difficult. Ill be home about 11-12 (after going to big als and a hockey game) then ill tell you the cost of a 180.

When i got my 125g it seemed that anything abouve this size cost drastically more. I think i remember like a 200$ jump for sizes over 125. I would lova a 180 for the width, but it just seed alot cheaper to go with a 125. This was a couple years ago though so prices may of dropped a bit.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

That will be awesome if you can check it out!

Even with 6 people getting a 180 upstairs is going to be impossible, even my 75 was a mission. Its because the way my stairs curve. Im just going to go the easy way and place it in my basement, no worries.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Big als prices on miracle tanks:
150g 6ftx18 @ 480$
180g 6ftx2ft @ 670$
220g 6x2ft @ 899$

Tanks were on a boxing day sale, but there wasnt a huge discount (down to 400 for the 150, 660 for the 180 and 850 for the 220.

When i got my 125, i paid 300$ So like i said just for a bit extra height (going to 150) its like 200$ more.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey thanks for checking sean.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

If you really want it upstairs but getting it there is a problem, you could always go with a 4' long tank, unless 2' wide won't fit either.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Okay, a little update. I really want to keep this fish long term, but I can't go 180. I've been to Big Als looked at the 180s a little to big for any spot in my home.

Can anyone suggest another alternative to house this guy for the long run. He will always be solo.

Thanks again.


----------

